# Spider-Man: Edge of Time



## Aeon (Mar 31, 2011)

> Activision Publishing, Inc. (Nasdaq: ATVI) and Marvel Entertainment, LLC today announced Spider-Man?: Edge of Time, where Spider-Man faces one of his greatest challenges ever - saving Spider-Man. Developed by Activision-owned studio Beenox, Spider-Man: Edge of Time challenges the player to take on the roles of both classic Amazing Spider-Man and Spider-Man 2099 to correct a timestream gone awry and prevent a catastrophic future brought on by the early and untimely death of Peter Parker.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking forward to this...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

I haven't liked a Spider-Man game in forever. I might try it.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2011)

I still need to get Shattered Dimensions, which is suppose to be the first Spidey game that actually got it right? And it looks like it's the same team doing this game.

Poster art whatever looks pretty badass too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

Supposedly, I haven't tried that either but I wanted to.

If there was a demo...


----------



## Falcon (Mar 31, 2011)

It's 40 bucks now so it might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 31, 2011)

I enjoyed Shattered Dimensions so I'll be anticipating this one.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 31, 2011)

So this is the Spider-man game they "rumored"?

If so, looking good.


----------



## Helix (Mar 31, 2011)

The only true Spider-Man games I loved: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtxaoHsCgOw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2011)

You ever play those games on the SNES? Most of those were bad but somehow erotic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 31, 2011)

cover looks sweet.. looking forward..


----------



## Helix (Mar 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You ever play those games on the SNES? Most of those were bad but somehow erotic.



Yeah, but I barely remember them.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2011)

Shattered was great. Can't wait.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 31, 2011)

I only liked Spider-Man 2. The old games were alright.

I want another free roam Spidey game.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 31, 2011)

I was sold as soon as it was announced that Peter David would be writing Spider-man 2099 again.
Josh Keaton voicing spidey is also a big plus.
I wonder who killed Spider-man.


Helix said:


> The only true Spider-Man games I loved:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 31, 2011)

The poster looks amazing. 

Still haven't played Shattered Dimensions, but hopefully this will be an improvement by being the developers second Spiderman game.


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 31, 2011)

Hahaha, the Spiderman PS1 games are epic. XD


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks cool n' all...

but I'll pass.

I prefer sandbox Spider-Man games.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 31, 2011)

^what he said


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 31, 2011)

I do want to see a new Spiderman game with free-roam, but I don't mind a good contained experience ala PS1-Spidey games.

My biggest gripe about this is the fact it's being made and released right after the 'Shattered Dimensions game', so this could be a retread of the same game with minor changes in gameplay and story (or basically what Activision does best).


----------



## DanE (Mar 31, 2011)

Might be good, I did like Shattered dimensions but it felt kinda short and it wasnt free roam


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2011)

What number spiderman game this is?


----------



## DanE (Mar 31, 2011)

hmmm like number 22


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2011)

Too much. 
Might try it out.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 1, 2011)

This thread reminds that i still have to play Shattered Dimensions.


----------



## slickcat (Apr 1, 2011)

i think my best was the PS1 and PS2 spiderman games but my fav is Web of shadows, the combat is more superior to shattered dimensions IMO, hence the reason i didnt buy the game. If this game has the same clunky mechanics, I m not interested, plus i prefer sandbox spiderman games also.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 1, 2011)

slickcat said:


> i think my best was the PS1 and PS2 spiderman games but my fav is Web of shadows, the combat is more superior to shattered dimensions IMO, hence the reason i didnt buy the game. If this game has the same clunky mechanics, I m not interested, plus i prefer sandbox spiderman games also.



I'll take four of the best spiderman voices in the world over... that guys voice, any day. He ruins playing as Spiderman.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 2, 2011)

A few details about the game have emerged.





> WC 11: Spider-Man: Edge of Time Details
> A Spidey panel sheds light on the new game.
> April 2, 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Falcon (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't get it. How would the death of amazing spider-man change 2099 if they aren't of the same reality, and if it were to change the future anyway wouldn't 2099 spidey cease to exist?

Now I'm really curious.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIsDwhRWK1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Falcon (Apr 4, 2011)

Aeon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIsDwhRWK1k[/YOUTUBE]



D'awwww, spiderman was holding spiderman...lol


----------



## DanE (Apr 4, 2011)

So Spiderman must save me? This games is very similar to the last one that came out.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 4, 2011)

The interview, yo:


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks alright


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 5, 2011)

Alright I'll come out and say it, Spider-Man 2(the movie game) was good. No Spider-Man game looks nearly as appealing compared to Spider-Man 2,except Web of Shadows.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 5, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I do want to see a new Spiderman game with free-roam, but I don't mind a good contained experience ala PS1-Spidey games.
> 
> My biggest gripe about this is the fact it's being made and released right after the 'Shattered Dimensions game', so this could be a retread of the same game with minor changes in gameplay and story (or basically what Activision does best).





Aeon said:


> A few details about the game have emerged.



I hate it when I'm right, but dammit Activision is determined to railroad anything with serious potential.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 5, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Alright I'll come out and say it, Spider-Man 2(the movie game) was good. No Spider-Man game looks nearly as appealing compared to Spider-Man 2,except Web of Shadows.



Ultimate Spiderman was the best Spiderman game by far in my opinion. It had a far better visual style, far better combat, a far better story, far better missions, and far better voice actors then both Spiderman 2 and Web of Shadows. Oh and you could play as Venom... so yeah.

Shattered Dimensions was a lot like the PS1 era Spiderman games and it was very well put together. The voice acting was the best of any Spiderman game, the variety of gameplay styles and levels was great, and the bosses were awesome. It was definitely a better game than Web of Shadows from a technical standpoint. It may not have an open world game, but it still had plenty of swinging, and the web zip system was awesome.

This game will likely be a very similar game to Shattered Dimensions. While that's not a bad thing, it is very disappointing. If Activision would open their fucking eyes, they'd see that giving Beenox 2 or 3 years to make an amazing Spiderman game (lol puns are funs) would get them a lot more recognition and money than cranking out good ones yearly. I thought they might have learned something from Rocksteady. Look what they accomplished with a good amount of development time, and now Arkham City will be one of, if not the most successful superhero game ever made. Easily outselling Edge of Time.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks fun, but not much different. Not fair for the developers, who obviously can make grade A quality titles. Overall I'm sure I'll enjoy it, cause I enjoy most Spider-man titles and thought Shattered was by far the best, but I want more. Damn you activision.


----------



## G (Apr 6, 2011)

Seems interesting. Might buy shattered dimensions though.


----------



## Death Certificate (May 10, 2011)

New video(but it's french)


----------



## Eunectes (May 11, 2011)

Death Certificate said:


> New video(but it's french)


I just know that at one point in the game the freefalling stages are going to screw me over.


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

I'm excited for this to some extent; love Web of Shadows (I actually think this one had the best plot) and Shattered Dimensions. But guys....

When am I getting the game I really want?

*Where's my fucking Spiderman: Noir game?!*


----------



## Eunectes (May 14, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I'm excited for this to some extent; love Web of Shadows (I actually think this one had the best plot) and Shattered Dimensions. But guys....
> 
> When am I getting the game I really want?
> 
> *Where's my fucking Spiderman: Noir game?!*


The same place where the third part of the Spider-man: Noir comics are


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2011)

Death Certificate said:


> New video(but it's french)



Taken down 

And I don't want a full on Noir game of Spider-man. Best part of Spider-man was Ultimate storywise, gameplay wise I loved both Amazing and 2099. So it works out for me, with this game


----------



## Gowi (May 14, 2011)

Thats. Not. Funny. T_T



> And I don't want a full on Noir game of Spider-man. Best part of Spider-man was Ultimate storywise,



Disagree!

*Noir*
Amazing
Ultimate
2099

But I guess being a fan of stealth games and seeing how brilliant they did it in a spiderman form made me see it as best...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2011)

New E3 Trailer -


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 3, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> New E3 Trailer -


I am kind of surprised they used a recent villain.
Not to mention isn't Anti-Venom suppose to be a good guy??


----------



## DanE (Jun 3, 2011)

Well just by seeing this I can tell this game was create with the same engine as Shattered Dimensions and that game was very good.  I imagine that they will upgrade normal spider and 2099 spider from shattered dimensions, they where my fav of that game anyway. Hope they bring back Shocker but better.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 3, 2011)

I wonder which 2099 villains they are going to use.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 3, 2011)

Spiderman, spiderman does whatever a spider can.
Getting this.


----------



## DanE (Jun 4, 2011)

I wish theY would make another free roam spiderman game but a good one, I remember in Spiderman 1 or 2 cant remember when I picked up thugs to the highest building and trow them lol so fun.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 4, 2011)

More info on Anti-Venom:

It should be on the main page.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 4, 2011)

!!

In case it goes away.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 8, 2011)

Gameplay
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYbX0KVsOfE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6h2dvaLe114[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 20, 2011)

With two upcoming games based on Marvel comic book characters, you'd have to be a damn fool not to notice the opportunity for a bit of cross-promotional synergy. With both hitting retail soon, building a bit of mutually beneficial hype into Silicon Knights' X-Men Destiny and Beenox's Spider-Man: Edge of Time was a no-brainer. Pre-order either title and you'll receive a code to unlock bonus costumes inspired by the characters' previous adventures and/or latent abilities.

Spider-Man pre-orders unlock the four costumes above, based on the ?Identity Crisis? storyline, which (as you can probably tell from that natty leather jacket/no pants combo) took place in the late 1990s. Each costume boosts one of your base attributes. This is similar to what Beenox did with multiple costumes in the last Spider-Man game.

X-Men, meanwhile, can be pre-ordered for the Havok X-Gene suit, which ? as shown above ? comes in Male, Female and Metrosexual variations. The X-Gene adds power and stun capabilities to your attacks. Do these bonus duds inspire you to place a pre-order for either title?


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 20, 2011)

World-famous Super Heroes deserve world-class talent! That?s why, to kick off San Diego Comic-Con 2011, Activision and Marvel are pleased to announce the top-tier celebrity actors that will voice characters in the upcoming "Spider-Man: Edge of Time" and "X-Men Destiny" video games. Both games will be playable at this year?s Comic-Con and are set to thrill comic fans this fall.  


Black Cat screenshot from Spider-Man: Edge of Time, who will be voiced by Katee Sackhoff in the game 

The highly anticipated "Spider-Man: Edge of Time" game will feature legendary film star Val Kilmer as Walker Sloan, "Smallville" and "V" mainstay Laura Vandervoort as Mary Jane and Katee Sackhoff, who played Lieutenant Starbuck from "Battlestar Galactica," makes her debut as the Black Cat. 

Additionally, "Heroes" icon Milo Ventimiglia, "Sucker Punch" and "The Hangover Part II" vixen Jamie Chung and "Friday Night Lights" star Scott Porter will bring three all-new playable mutant characters--Grant Alexander, Aimi Yoshida and Adrian Luca--to life respectively in "X-Men Destiny."

?These amazing casts of talented Hollywood actors help bring the rich storylines of "Spider-Man: Edge of Time" and "X-Men Destiny to life,'? said Vicharin Vadakan, Director of Marketing, Activision Publishing.  ?Players this fall will get to control the destiny of their own mutants or save Spider-Man and through this voice talent feel like they are part of the action.?

Comic-Con fans can also catch some of their favorite stars from "Spider-Man: Edge of Time" and "X-Men Destiny" at the Activision Marvel Video Games Panel where they will join legendary comic creator Stan Lee, Marvel writer Peter David and Beenox Studio Head Dee Brown, among others, to discuss the latest Super Hero adventures and their roles in the upcoming video games.  The panel will take place on Saturday, July 23, at 10:00 a.m. in room 5AB and you can follow along with the liveblog on Marvel.com at our Liveblog Central or on Facebook.  Show-goers who visit the Activision booth (#5445) will be among the first to get their hands on both games. 

About "Spider-Man: Edge of Time"

Playing the roles of the Amazing Spider-Man and Spider-Man 2099, "Spider-Man: Edge of Time" propels gamers on a high-octane, adrenaline-fueled adventure in which the heroic web-slingers must urgently work together across time to save each other and prevent a disaster that ultimately leads to the death of the Amazing Spider-Man.  Against the backdrop of a rich, tightly crafted narrative by acclaimed Marvel veteran writer Peter David, the game features two individual timelines evolving in parallel, as well as "cause-and-effect" moments driven by the narrative. The game utilizes "picture-in-picture" moments where the actions of the Spider-Man in the present immediately affect the Spider-Man in the future and his surroundings.

About "X-Men Destiny"

"X-Men Destiny" allows gamers to control the fate of one of three brand-new mutant characters forced to choose between saving humanity or ensuring its destruction.  Players are able to customize the path, powers and development of their character and decide their role in the mutant cause alongside, or against, some of Marvel?s greatest X-Men franchise characters.  Their mutant skills will evolve through a unique upgrade system that allows them to choose how they will mix and match the powers from their favorite X-Men and Brotherhood characters, then engage in fast and furious combat against a variety of opponents bent on defending their beliefs. 

"Spider-Man: Edge of Time" is being developed by Beenox for Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, Wii and Nintendo 3DS. Silicon Knights is developing "X-Men Destiny" for Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 system and Wii. Both games are being developed by Other Ocean for Nintendo DS. For more information on "Spider-Man: Edge of Time" and "X-Men Destiny" stay glued to Marvel.com and tune in to the HeroHQ community on Facebook at Facebook.com/HeroHQ


More on Marvel.com:


----------



## Aeon (Jul 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfsdSvbYNM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 21, 2011)

Aeon said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfsdSvbYNM4[/YOUTUBE]



Mary Jane with short hair will take time for me to get used to. Also that trailer looks cool.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12oTEmOGNzU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 12, 2011)

Game looks good, better than SD story-wise, imo.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 12, 2011)

Basically this game has two wise-cracking spidermen bickering with each other constantly. Sounds fun.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 12, 2011)

Spider-man, spider-man, does whatever a spider-can.
You know this shit's a Day 1.

If these guys are smart when Wii-U comes out, they slap WoS and SD with it too into one disc if they can. 3 games for 1? That would be a deal.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qQxsKhYmxg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pQRyZ12JYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2011)

^Thanks for those.  Hopefully they'll put another but this time about Anti-Venom's VA.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMJLRyfjkxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 17, 2011)

When shee's staring at that screen explaing shit? She's lame
When  she's voice acting and making those faces and shit?
HRNGH  talk dirty for meh


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting that Death Certificate.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh come awn, am I alone on this shit?


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Oh come awn, am I alone on this shit?


I have been following this game fore some time and it looks pretty good as far as Spider-man games go.
This will probably be the last comic spider-man we will see fore a while since next year they are going to work on the movie reboot game.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 18, 2011)

Already have this pre-ordered at Amazon. Future Foundation suit >>>>>>> those 5 other shitty ones that Gamestop's offering. Although I did always sort of like Ricochet.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 18, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Thanks for posting that Death Certificate.



Your welcome


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2011)

Eunectes said:


> I have been following this game fore some time and it looks pretty good as far as Spider-man games go.
> This will probably be the last comic spider-man we will see fore a while since next year they are going to work on the movie reboot game.



Oh yeah, and we all know how Movie-games goes.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 18, 2011)

Rhythmic- said:


> Although I did always sort of like Ricochet.



Seconded.
The first time I saw Ricochet in one of my Spidey comics years ago, I was severely impressed.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SchOVmvzQWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KidTony (Aug 30, 2011)

so this is not open world, roam the city type of game? pfff


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 30, 2011)

Open world spidermans are shit anyways.
So this is not "unfocused?" pfft.


----------



## Blatman (Aug 30, 2011)

Spiderman 2 shit? Ultimate spiderman was pretty solid aswell. Haven't really tracked this game. Can't be bovered to read back. Can anyone fill me in on the storyline of this game?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 17, 2011)

Alternate Suits

*Big Time Suit (Best Buy Pre-Order) *


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]xsgJvn22iZA[/YOUTUBE]




*Future Foundation Suit (Amazon Pre-Order)*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]9C8oVlHuwSM[/YOUTUBE]




*Infinity Crisis Suits (GameStop Pre-Order) *


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]UOwREjHjA1c[/YOUTUBE]




*Ultimate Spider-Man*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 17, 2011)

I like the Ultimate and FF suits.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 17, 2011)

I like Big Time and FF. Well they'll probably be DLC later anyway


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2011)

For those of us who played Shattered Dimensions...





> Flipside
> 
> He may look the part, but Flipside is no Spider-Man?he?s actually an android programmed during the Heroic Age to adopt the powers of the first super-powered being with whom he comes in contact. After decades of dormancy, that turned out to be Miguel O?Hara, who, not existing in Flipside?s records, computed as an amalgam of the Amazing Spider-Man and Venom. Somewhat childlike and na?ve, Flipside just wants to be your friend. Don?t feel the same? He?ll kill ya?
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice we get free costumes for owning Shattered Dimensions. All thats left are the villains


----------



## ichigeau (Sep 24, 2011)

i remember playing spiderman on n64, i tought it was pretty fun, shooting webs in the sky (lol) and going from building to building, at least it was not shitty like superman 64

talking of shitty games 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b47JRlNNZpw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 24, 2011)

Saw the video with Christopher Daniel Barnes, I thought he looked familiar (even with the bald head).

Checked Wikipedia and realized he was in the 90's Brady Bunch movies lol


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2011)

> Negative Zone Suit
> 
> When Spider-Man attempted to free some innocent bystanders from a vortex leading to the Negative Zone, a hero named S.H.O.C. lent his Darkforce to Peter to help, altering his costume. Now, hearing the word ?shock? more than he ever has in his life, Peter is feeling a bit nostalgic for his time in the Negative Zone and might just don the look once more?
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2011)

Negative Zero suit looks fucking pimpin


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I definitely like it more than the Flipside one.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 26, 2011)

> Bombastic Bag-Man
> 
> After ridding himself of the alien symbiote ?black suit? in Reed Richards? laboratory, Peter Parker needed something to wear on his way home. Thoughtfully, Johnny Storm provided Peter with an old Fantastic Four uniform, and Spidey chose to don a paper bag to conceal his identity for the time being. Also thoughtfully?though in an entirely different way?Johnny added a secret decoration to the costume?s back?
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeon (Sep 29, 2011)

> Spider-Armor
> 
> Peter Parker wore the Spider-Armor only once during his long stint as the Amazing Spider-Man, but its design has stood the test of time and only grown more popular over the years. The pseudo-metallic compound Peter created to defend himself against the high-caliber firearms of the New Enforcers is cheap and commonly available in 2099, making authentic reproductions of Spider-Armor a Halloween staple. Miguel O?Hara dug this one out of his closet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeon (Sep 29, 2011)

> Iron Spider
> 
> Tony Stark created this technologically advanced costume for Peter Parker shortly before the Heroic Age?s Civil War, but Peter parted with it after changing sides in the conflict. Somewhere along the way, Miguel O?Hara came across an Iron Spider costume of his own, possibly a relic once worn by a team known as the Scarlet Spiders that was trained by Taskmaster as part of the post-Civil War Initiative.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah the iron spider costume, I wished that peter kept it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 29, 2011)

I like the Iron Spider costume.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 30, 2011)

I like that they've improved the detailing on each of the costumes when compared to their Shattered Dimensions counterparts.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 30, 2011)

> Secret War
> 
> Along with other heroes like Wolverine, Daredevil, Captain America, and Luke Cage, Spider-Man was duped into partaking in Nick Fury?s ?secret war? with Latveria without the consent of the U.S. government. Outfitted with this sleeker, stealthier look, Spidey played his part in taking down the country?s evil prime minister, Lucia von Bardas?an act that would eventually lead to a ruthless counterattack near Manhattan?and Fury?s final days as director of S.H.I.E.L.D.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2011)

^Very cool outfit, like it as much as I like the Iron Spider one.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 2, 2011)

> Scarlet Spider
> 
> For a time, there were two Amazing Spider-Men. The second, a clone of Peter Parker who named himself Ben Reilly (taking the first name of ?his? uncle and the surname of Aunt May), assumed the guise of the Scarlet Spider, fighting alongside his ?brother? until Peter decided to take a break from super heroics. Soon after, Ben assumed the role of Spider-Man himself, until his death at the hands of the Green Goblin.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2011)

Goddamn how many suits they giving?


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm starting to think there will be more suits then actual gameplay...


----------



## Aeon (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, so far all these costumes that are unlocked with the save game from Shattered Dimensions were originally in that game.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 2, 2011)

> Spider-Man 1602
> 
> Years before he called himself a hero, Miguel O?Hara received this interesting take on the Spider-Man costume as a gag gift when his girlfriend Dana returned from a renaissance fair he refused to attend. It was not until the crisis of the shattered dimensions that he would learn of an alternate reality in which this very suit was actually worn by a Spider-Man five centuries in his past, a former apprentice to royal spymaster Sir Nicholas Fury named Peter Parquagh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Aeon (Oct 3, 2011)

> Cosmic Spider-Man
> 
> A mysterious energy source known as the Uni-Power travels the universe in search of those most in need of its ultimate power—something Spider-Man knows all too well, having been chosen as a “Captain Universe” in the past. Mary Jane always liked the look and created this powerless version of the suit for him should he ever choose to wear it.
> 
> ...







> Cosmic Spider-Man 2099
> 
> A mysterious energy source known as the Uni-Power travels the universe in search of those most in need of its ultimate power—something the Amazing Spider-Man knows all too well, having been chosen as a “Captain Universe” in the past. But what would have happened if such cosmic power had found its way to Miguel O’Hara? Probably something like this…
> 
> ...



My copy shipped from Gamefly today so I should hopefully have it Wednesday.


----------



## G (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Kaitou (Oct 8, 2011)

So it got a bad review, eh?

*sigh* Might rent it then just to make my own judgement.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 17, 2011)

> THE LAST SPIDER-MAN SUIT?
> 
> 
> ?I?m looking at me, older. Much older. And somehow I know that this is the end. This is my last stand.?
> ...







> THE OTHER
> 
> There comes a time in every Spider-Man?s life when he must embrace his ?inner spider.? But WHAT IF the d?tente reached between man and arachnid were not to end there? What if the man known as Miguel O?Hara were to become completely consumed by his inner, bestial impulses, and became more spider than man? Uatu the Watcher has seen this fate befall the Peter Parker of another dimension. Now, it is Miguel?s turn?
> 
> ...



In other news, I've completed everything in the game and got the platinum trophy.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, they also added The Other? Awesome.


----------

